# aumentar la corriente de displays multiplexados



## matutecbes (Dic 12, 2005)

Hola, mi nombre es Matias, estamos haciendo un reloj de cuenta regresiva de seis digitos, con 6 displays de 7 segmentos multiplexados y manejados por un solo 4543, el problema es que a la frecuencia de multiplexacion (que es de 1 kHz), el brillo de los displays es bajo, y no logro aumentar la corriente a traves de ellos para q se vean mejor. Cuando uso transistores, las salidas de los integrados, q deberian ser de 5 voltios, tiran 2 voltios, desde ya agradecido de a los q me puedan ayudar y los q no tambien..


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 13, 2005)

matutecbes, podrías anexar el esquemático bien hecho de tu circuito tal como lo tienes ahora?

Gracias,
Marcelo


----------



## julio cesar (Dic 13, 2005)

Amigo, la solucion a tu problema se realiza por software, lo que tienes que hacer es lo siguiente, debes mostrar varias veces la información en los displays, me explico:

for(i=0;i<=100;i++)
[
 rutina de mostrar;
]

debes repetir varias veces la rutina de mostrar, en este "ejemplo" la rutina se repito 101 veces

cualquier duda no dudes en pruguntarla liosto.....


----------



## maunix (Dic 16, 2005)

julio cesar dijo:
			
		

> Amigo, la solucion a tu problema se realiza por software, lo que tienes que hacer es lo siguiente, debes mostrar varias veces la información en los displays, me explico:
> 
> for(i=0;i<=100;i++)
> [
> ...



julio cesar, me llamó la atención tu forma de escribir un código para solucionar el problema de nuestro posteador original cuando el nisiquiera mencionó el tema del software... y no creo que el tema esté precisamente en el refresco.

Si el hace un refresco de 1Khz por dígito, está MAS que bien, tu rutina no dice nada si no se habla de 'tiempos' o de  ciclos de instruccion, etc!   Mucho menos si encima el micro tiene que hacer otra cosa ,  ese codigo es 'suicida' para aplicaciones donde el display esté en segundo lugar (como suele se siempre).

Nuestro amigo nunca mencionó un problema de software,.. de hecho en *ningun momento se habla del uso de un microcontrolador!!  *    todo hace pensar que sea un problema de hardware.


----------



## maunix (Dic 16, 2005)

matutecbes dijo:
			
		

> Hola, mi nombre es Matias, estamos haciendo un reloj de cuenta regresiva de seis digitos, con 6 displays de 7 segmentos multiplexados y manejados por un solo 4543, el problema es que a la frecuencia de multiplexacion (que es de 1 kHz), el brillo de los displays es bajo, y no logro aumentar la corriente a traves de ellos para q se vean mejor. Cuando uso transistores, las salidas de los integrados, q deberian ser de 5 voltios, tiran 2 voltios, desde ya agradecido de a los q me puedan ayudar y los q no tambien..



Amigo como dijo Marcelo debieras postear tu circuito, es la unica forma que podamos saber o intuir que es eso de que si usas transistores no logras mas de 2 voltios.

Te sugiero que pongas además que tipo de transistores usaron,  que tipo de displays 7 segmentos tienen (catodo comun o anodo comun) y toda información que crean conveniente.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 17, 2005)

Matias : debes usar un buffer.

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Dic 17, 2005)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Matias : debes usar un buffer.
> 
> Saludos.



Je creo que nuestro amigo iba en esa direccion..... un transistor usado como llave IDEM a buffer


----------



## Ivan_acc2 (Dic 28, 2005)

matutecbes dijo:
			
		

> Hola, mi nombre es Matias, estamos haciendo un reloj de cuenta regresiva de seis digitos, con 6 displays de 7 segmentos multiplexados y manejados por un solo 4543, el problema es que a la frecuencia de multiplexacion (que es de 1 kHz), el brillo de los displays es bajo, y no logro aumentar la corriente a traves de ellos para q se vean mejor. Cuando uso transistores, las salidas de los integrados, q deberian ser de 5 voltios, tiran 2 voltios, desde ya agradecido de a los q me puedan ayudar y los q no tambien..



Matías, pudo solucionar el inconveniente, tengo el mismo, estoy haciendo una visualización dinámica con 35 display de ánodo común, (es decir la señal de control que roto es un cero) y debo garantizar los 12 voltios, pero la corriente es muy poca y la intensidad es muy baja, por ende no se ve muy bien y haciendo un arreglo darlington se sube la corriente pero me aparecen fantasmas (es decir prenden los que no deberían prender), esto ultimo supongo que sucede por que la velocidad de respuesta de los transistores no es muy buena. ( la frecuencia es de 2Khz)

como puedo aumentar la corriente???


----------



## maunix (Ene 26, 2006)

Ivan_acc2 dijo:
			
		

> matutecbes dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La intensidad de un led es proporcional a la corriente que circula por el.  la respuesta es "aumenta la corriente".

El efecto 'fantasma' que tu mencionas se debe a que debes en algun momento de tu rutina de BCD apagar los digitos!  SI, completamente, antes de pasar al siguiente digito.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

hola, tengo un problema parecido, de un demultiplesor 74156 alimenta dos displays y la corriente oup del mismo es de 16mA es muyyy poco. Conosco un buffer de 8 pero necesito uno de mas, necesito 11 como min, alguien conoce otro modelo? Saludos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

y si puede ser te tecnologia TTL, gracias! saludos


----------



## ejtagle (Feb 17, 2009)

Mirá... Para hacer ésto de multiplexar displays, realmente no hay una ciencia muy grande: Lo primero que tenés que hacer es usar drivers para poder darle más corriente a los leds. La idea es que cada segmento recibauna corriente MEDIA de 20mA. Eso significa que si tenés 4 dígitos, por ejempo, cada dígito estará prendido 1/4 del tiempo total, por lo que durante el tiempo que el dígito está encendido, hay que darle 20mA * 4 = 80mA, porque 80mA durante un cuarto del tiempo, y luego 3/4 del tiempo sin corriente da una corriente media de 20mA.
Para llegar a esa corriente, es fundamental usar drivers que puedan dar esa corriente. La familia CD4xxx no la da, por lo que hay que agregar un driver transistorizado por cada segmento. En realidad, hay un método mejor, si usás segmentos de ánodo común, y es usar el driver darlington integrado ULN2803, que contiene 8 dárlingtons de alta corriente (1A pico, 500mA media) en un encapsulado DIP18 (o el ULN2003, que contiene 7 drivers en un encapsulado DIP16). Cada uno de esos drivers conecta a MASA (la masa es común y va a una sola patita del ULN) un segmento de los dígitos (es decir, todos los segmentos "a" van unidos entre sí por el multiplexado, y luego, através de una resistencia limitadora de corriente, al colector del 1er darlington integrado en el ULN, los segmentos "b" van al segundo dárlington a traves de otra resistencia limitadora, etc,etc,etc). 
El cada uno de los darlingtons integrados en el ULN ya tiene resistencias limitadoras de corriente de base integradas, por lo que la "entrada"del driver se puede conectar directamente a la salida CMOS del decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos).
Ahora, para cada común de cada segmento, también es necesario usar transistores, pero no vienen drivers integrados con dárlingtons PNP, por lo que hay que hacerlos en forma discreta. Esos dárlingtons manejan la SUMA de la corriente de todos los segmentos de un dígito dado, es decir, 80mA*8 = 640mA, por lo que es importante que el dárlington resultante pueda manejar esa corriente sin problemas. Para eso, te recomiendo usar transistores BC327, que pueden manejar hasta 800mA sin problemas y no son caros; No uses otros transistores de baja señal (BC558), porque no soportan tanta corriente. El diagrama sería como el que dejo atacheado, y es una configuración mixta dárlington PNP-NPN, con resistencias y capacitores para acelerar el apagado, y tiene la ventaja que se enciende cuando ponés la base del BC548 a más de 2v, por lo que podés conectarlo también a lógica CMOS o a la salida de un puerto de un micro sin problemas


----------



## ejtagle (Feb 17, 2009)

PD: Se me olvidó , el capacitor C1 vale 1n para esa resistencia de 1k que tiene, y se calcula de tal forma que la constante RC (R3 y C1) dé aproximadamente 1uS (microsegundo). Ese capacitor acelera el apagado de Q2, no es fundamental, pero ayuda a evitar fantasmas (dígitos no totalmente apagados), pueden probar no ponerlo, a veces no es necesario, si la frecuencia de barrido es baja (por ejemplo, refresco a 100 hz)

 Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

hola, gracias por la alta respuesta, pero buscaba algo mas sensillo para evitar usar dos buffers
no uso el deco de 7 seg, ya que los displays los hago funcionar con una "memoria" con un deco y diodos. Una pregunta, se puede mesclar tecnologia TTL con Cmos? muchas gracias


----------



## ejtagle (Feb 17, 2009)

Entonces, no podrás aumentar el brillo de los displays. La única opción es usar digítos HiperBright, que brillan bastante más con una corriente baja (1mA, que es lo máximo que vas a sacar en forma confiable de un TTL o un CMOS), pero esos dígitos son difíciles de conseguir, y bastante más caros.
La mezcla de tecnología TTL y CMOS es posible, ambos tienen que estar alimentados a 5v, pero podés tener problemas con la tensión de salida del TTL al manejar CMOS (porque los TTL asumen que el 1 lógico es cuando la tensión de salida es mayor que 0.7v, por lo que los TTL nadie garantiza que dén más de 3 o 4 volts a la salida. Tu mejor apuesta, en ese sentido, es usar la familia HC o la HCT, que son TTL pero en tecnología CMOS, los pines son los mismos que los de la familia LS, pero son CMOS.
El otro tema es que las entradas TTL consumen bastante corriente por lo que un CMOS no puede manejar más de 3 entradas TTL sin tener problemas (porque las salidas CMOS son de baja corriente). Por lo demás, las tensiones que dan las salidas CMOS son 0v para el 0 lógico, y VCC para el 1 lógico, por lo que la entrada TTL no tiene problemas en interpretarlo.
Resumiendo:
CMOS a TTL: No hay problemas mientras la salida CMOS no maneje más de 2 entradas TTL
TTL a CMOS: Puede tener problemas, porque el TTL no da necesariamente la tensión mínima que el CMOS reconoce como 1 lógico.
Sugerencia: Usar chips de la familia HC o HCT, en vez de la famila LS; Son CMOS compatibles con el pinout de la familia LS.
Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

bueno el buffer que tengo q es de 8 es 74HC244 asi q no creo q tenga problema, ese si levanta la tensión ya lo probe, mi intercambio es TTL a este ultimo, espero q sirva, gracias por tus largas respuestas. No debe existir otra variante de ese integrado pero con mas buffers adentro. Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Feb 18, 2009)

No se si viene al caso pero te cuento una experiencia:

Hice un display de 10 digitos controlado por PIC. Todos los displays 7 seg. iban unidos en un mismo bus al micro (con una res. limitadora) y use un CD4017 (que se pueden poner en cascada para mas digitos) junto con transistores para hacer el "barrido" de los digitos. El brillo fue excelente porque lo manejaban los transistores (comunes BC337).

Se puede mejorar poniendo tambien 1 transistor para cada linea de bus, asi no sufre el micro. Se tambien que hay integrados precisamente para esto.

Es una idea, nada mas.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 18, 2009)

hola! Yo pregunto, nadie nunca armo una "memoria" trucha por asi desirlo, deco y diodos, osea una memoria q la programas en el momento del armado y asi por siempre quedara, y funciona mientras la alimentas. Yo hice una y ahi guarde los datos para los los displays, pero tengo el problema que la salida max de I del deco es de 16mA! eso dividido a todos los segmentos no me van a ni prender, entonces como ya lo hice una ves con una memoria de verdad y leds poner un buffer de tres estados el MM74HC244 que tiene 8 en su interior y yo necesito 11, para no usar 2 preguntaba si alguien conoce algun chip q tenga mas bufers adentro del mismo tipo. Segun la hoja de datos ese ultimo integrado que nombre es Cmos, y el deco es TTL por lo que nose si va a ser compatible, tendria que probar. Saludos


----------



## YoDa?A (Jul 29, 2009)

holaaaaa.....

eh leido mucho de sus buenas respuestas pero ahora necesito que me ayuden a mi, me han dejado un proyecto en el curso de arquitectura de computadoras y lo que tengo que hacer que por medio del teclado matricial me aparescan los numeros en los display supongamos que quisiera visualizar la cantidad 123 necesito que en el primer display me aparezca el numero 1 y luego de presionar el 2 necesito que se corra en este momento tendria el numero 12 el numero 1 en el segundo display el numero 2 en el primer display y con el tercer numero que es el 3 igual, el 3 qaria en el primer display.
algo asi
_ _ 1
_ 1 2
1 2 3   esto es lo que necesito.... pero tengo varios problemas como que materiales debo comprar, lo unico que tengo en estos momentos es el protoboard, proximamente tendre 

-el teclado matricial de 4x4
 -el pic 16f84a
 -7448
 - 2 transistores
 - 3 pin

pero no se si necesito* comprar *algo mas como resistencias y de cuantos ohms deben ser?  y el decodificador del teclado, cual es, o  con que nombre debo decir para comprar...... y los cables deben ser de telefono o cuales seran mejor aaaaaayudaaaaaaaa...

porfavor  ayudenme con los materiales que debo comprar porfavor...

tambien la manera y el orden en que debo conectar el teclado al protoboard y los displays al protoboar yyyyy


tambien
 como hago para tener los 3 displays en una tablero eso lo veo un poco dificil.... ayudenme como debo construirlo....

y tengo una gran duda eh encontrado codigos para descodificar el teclado pero no se en que lenguaje estan?


necesito saber esto ....para descargar el programa para ejecutar el codigo y tambien supongo que mi maquina debe tener  *linux???*  y tambien como conecto desde el puerto serial al protoboard como se llama el cable que se conecta la puerto paralelo y al protoboar, no se el nombre lo necesito tambien, para poder comprarlo..........



y ps solamente espero que me halla explicado un poco bien espero sus respuestas las cuales las necesito con urgencia...


 gracias y hasta luego


----------

